# Frigidaire electric stove element malfunction



## stanigator (Nov 28, 2007)

I have an electric stove unit with model number CFEF312AS that has the problem with not only the surface element not heating up, but also with the receptacle broken as well. As I tried to replace the receptacle, I also found out that I would have to pretty much take apart the entire stove, which I do not intend to do in the first place as suggested by the people at the store where I bought the replacement element and receptacle. Does anyone have a suggestion to this issue or am I thinking too much?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello Stanigator:
Most electric ranges have a lift top on hinges to allow work on the burners and wiring. I don't understand the reason for taking the whole stove apart. However, I will give it some further research and get back to you.
Glenn


----------



## auntshe (Mar 20, 2008)

Even if your top does not lift up there should only be one screw holding the receptacle in place.

A lot of the replacement receptacle come with Marr connector so you don't have to run the wire to the switch all you do is cut the wires to the old receptacle and use the Marr connect to join the wire to the new one.

Make sure you unplug your range before you do any repairs.


----------

